# 508 Stramge since software update



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

The other night we got the 365 update for our 508. Ever since, the 59 problem is now consistent with recordings and even though the receiver is turned off, when I switch my audio receiver to the input it is on, I get audio......As soon as I turn the 508 on, the audio stops for a moment, then reappears with audio of the channcel it is tuned to (and it is different from the audio I am getting BEFORE i turned it on.)

Anyone noticing this?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

AVITWeb said:


> The other night we got the 365 update for our 508. Ever since, the 59 problem is now consistent with recordings and even though the receiver is turned off, when I switch my audio receiver to the input it is on, I get audio......As soon as I turn the 508 on, the audio stops for a moment, then reappears with audio of the channcel it is tuned to (and it is different from the audio I am getting BEFORE i turned it on.)
> 
> Anyone noticing this?


I don't know if it is related but when I turn my TV on the screen saver will be on the screen and the audio will be on. I have a 721 receiver. I haven't noticed if it was audio from the channel it had been tuned to when I turned the 721 off.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> I don't know if it is related but when I turn my TV on the screen saver will be on the screen and the audio will be on. I have a 721 receiver. I haven't noticed if it was audio from the channel it had been tuned to when I turned the 721 off.


Odd part is that the first two times we turned it on after the update, it went through a check switch as if it had lost power. It did not do that today, but the audio thing was still there.


----------



## mwcarlson1 (Mar 3, 2007)

AVITWeb said:


> The other night we got the 365 update for our 508. Ever since, the 59 problem is now consistent with recordings and even though the receiver is turned off, when I switch my audio receiver to the input it is on, I get audio......As soon as I turn the 508 on, the audio stops for a moment, then reappears with audio of the channcel it is tuned to (and it is different from the audio I am getting BEFORE i turned it on.)
> 
> Anyone noticing this?


yep, just noticed it a couple days ago, if i remember correctly. I have had some prolems with my 508 (in the guide when i select a show to record, the guide just closes. i have found that as long as i do not move back in time (from the currently selected area), i can usually get to the record options for the show that i am interested in), but i really love the way that it works. especially compared to what my brother has from his cable company.

i just found this site, and wow, the problems that people are having with their dish 508s.

as soon as they fix the new problem i am having with an update, i will turn off auto updates.

thank you, forum users.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

mwcarlson1 said:


> I just found this site, and wow, the problems that people are having with their dish 508s.


Welcome  and I hope they fix the problems soon


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

Please call tech support and tell the tsr you need to file a tech problem report so engineering will get on it... the data you will need to provide for the report is , product model, recver r00#, Scard #, this is not a known recver issue i just checked the list, so provide the software version, your zip and then the tech will notate what steps they took to help fix the problem( but did not fix the issue).. thanks

Ezra- 

Tsr's arent dumb they just follow the steps at dishnetwork.com, customer service, tech portal... now you can too and be one step ahead of the...... well you know...


----------

